# Bekomme alte Visitenkarten Druckerei unter Win 7 nicht zum laufen. Mapi-Fehler



## Geronimo:) (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

auf meinem WinXP Rechner habe ich immer mit DataBecker Visitenkarten-Druckerei 2002 gearbeitet.
Ich hab dort verschiedene Visitenkarten erstellt, die ich immer mal wieder ausdrucken muß.

Da ich aber schon länger mit Win7 64Bit arbeite, möchte ich das alte Vistenkarten Programm dort weiter verwenden.
Ich konnte es auch problem los installieren.
Aber bei Programm Start kommen immer zwei Fenster mit folgenden Meldungen.

"Zum Ausführen der gewünschten Aktion ist kein E-Mail-Programm zugeordnet.
Installieren Sie ein entsprchendes E-Mail-Programm, oder erstellen Sie in der
Systemsteuerung unter "Standardprogramme" eine Zuordnung, wenn bereits ein Programm installiert ist."

Und:

"Die Mapi-Schnittstelle reagiert nicht richtig. Bitte installieren
Sie zuerst Microsoft Outlook (Express) auf Ihrem System."

Also auf meinem Win7 Rechner läuft Windows Live-Mail. Und dies ist auch bei Standardprogramme als Standard festgelegt.

Was kann man noch tun, um die alte Druckerei noch zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Gruß Geronimo
...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2011)

Am einfachsten wirds mit dem XP-Mode gehen:
Windows XP-Modus - Funktionen von Windows 7 – Microsoft Windows

Wenn nicht dann hilft ne VM mit Windows XP sicher.


----------



## Geronimo:) (17. September 2011)

Also, ich hab es jetzt mit dem Windows Kompatibilitätsmodus zum laufen bekommen.
Die beiden Meldungen kommen aber immer noch.
Wenn ich die Meldung: "Zum Ausführen der gewünschten Aktion ist kein E-Mail-Programm zugeordnet.
Installieren Sie ein entsprchendes E-Mail-Programm, oder erstellen Sie in der
Systemsteuerung unter "Standardprogramme" eine Zuordnung, wenn bereits ein Programm installiert ist."
anklicke, stürzt das Programm ab. 
Wenn ich statt dessen die Meldung: "Die Mapi-Schnittstelle reagiert nicht richtig. Bitte installieren
Sie zuerst Microsoft Outlook (Express) auf Ihrem System."
anklicke, kann ich mit dem Programm arbeiten.

Der Windows XP-Modus ist sicher noch eine Alternative.
Aber auch dort gibt es ja kein Microsoft Outlook. Oder?

An der Mapi-Schnittstelle muß man doch noch was drehen können?

Gruß Geronimo
...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. September 2011)

Kauf dir doch die aktuelle Version des Programms. Deine alten Vorlagen müsstest du dann auch wieder verwenden können.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. September 2011)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Der Windows XP-Modus ist sicher noch eine Alternative.
> Aber auch dort gibt es ja kein Microsoft Outlook. Oder?


 
Aber Outlook Express - das sollte als Standard-Mail Programm erkannt werden.


----------



## Geronimo:) (20. September 2011)

Erst mal Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Also, entweder ich kauf mir jetzt doch die aktuelle Version des Visitenkarten-Programms.
Oder ich schau mir das mit dem WinXP-Modus noch mal genau her an.

Wie schon gesagt, es läuft ja im Moment im Kompatibilätsmodus.
Aber mit den Fehlermeldungen ist das natürlich nicht optimal.

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Lordi1974 (27. April 2014)

Hi
Hatte das selbe Problem.
Konnte aber unter Windows 7, Windows Office XP Installieren. Da ist Outlook Express mit drauf.
Installation reicht aus, habe Outlook Express nicht geöffnet oder Eingestellt oder was auch immer.
Jetzt läuft Data Becker Visitenkarten Druckerei.

PS: Seit dem 1.4.2014 is die Data Becker Seite Offline. Sind in Konkurs gegangen!!!!!


----------



## Geronimo:) (27. April 2014)

Hi Lordi1974,

 willkommen im Board.
 Also ich habe das Problem so gelöst. Ich habe die Visitenkartendruckerei wieder aus meinem Win7 Rechner entfernt.
 Dafür habe ich die alte Festplatte mit WinXP und der Visitenkartendruckerei in meinen Win7 Rechner eingebaut, und bei bedarf stecke ich einfach die Stromstecker um, und drucke dann meine Visitenkarten aus. 
 Ist wirklich nur sehr selten, daher kein so großer Aufwand.  
 Und ja ich weiß, für WinXP gibt es keine Updates mehr. Da ich aber nur die Visitenkarten ausdrucke, und sonst nichts mit dem WinXP Rechner mache, ist das für mich kein Problem. 

 Mfg Geronimo
 ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2014)

Schon mal an Freeware gedacht. Ein wirklicher Verlust ist Data Becker aber eher nicht


----------



## Geronimo:) (27. April 2014)

So, und welche Visitenkarten Freeware ist mit dem DataBecker Visitenkartenformat kompatibel????
Ich hab nämlich keine Lust mir neue zu erstellen. 

 ...


----------

